# Knives



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

What kind of knives do you guys carry around? I think a knife is a must have safety item. 

This is only knife I found at REI... Gerber Shorty


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey SeaSalt,

I use this guy: http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=100SH2O

Haven't used it yet, as I decided to buy it in the offseason. FB knows a lot about knives, and we did a lot of searches. It was hard finding knives that is meant for saltwater applications. This was one of them.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Chump that's a nice knife. SeaSalt that knife looks super cheap, but that's just my impression from the picture. The one Chump posted looks WAY better. It's hard to judge a knife without actually holding it though.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Chump that's a nice knife. SeaSalt that knife looks super cheap, but that's just my impression from the picture. The one Chump posted looks WAY better. It's hard to judge a knife without actually holding it though.


Thanks! I bought it because of the material. At first, I was looking into the CRKT A.B.C.E.R., because it was a good bang for the buck, but I called the CRKT CSR, and they were honest with me and said that it was not meant for saltwater and that I would have to be extremely careful with cleaning it. 

SeaSalt, next time I see you, I'll bring it w/ me and you can check it out. I thought you got out of yakking?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> What kind of knives do you guys carry around? I think a knife is a must have safety item.
> 
> This is only knife I found at REI... Gerber Shorty


That looks like the same Gerber that I've got. 

Remember, when attaching the knife & sheath to the PFD, secure the knife/sheath combo upside down so the handle is pointing towards your feet. 

That way when getting back in the yak if you turtle, the handle won't catch in the anchor trolly line riggings. 

Skunk


----------



## bigred (May 14, 2006)

*Wenoka Squeeze Lock Knife*

This is the knife that I use. Easily attaches to your PFD and locks in to the sheath. Fairly cheap as well in case you lose it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

chump said:


> SeaSalt, next time I see you, I'll bring it w/ me and you can check it out. I thought you got out of yakking?


Nah... I'm never really out of it. Just have little ones that needs my full attention right now. Time can pass so fast and I realize I don't want to miss any opportunities to make lasting memories with them. Looking to do some flat water canoeing/kayaking with my son this summer/fall. Looking to get a knife for safety purposes...


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I like multipurpose knives. 











http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/gig-swiss-knife.jpg


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

redgrappler said:


> I like multipurpose knives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haahaa... how are you going to cut yourself loose in matter of seconds when you are sinking to the bottom of the sea...


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

fwiw, I switched from a Gerber clip-lock to this one:
Spyderco Atlantic Salt, Model C89SBK, a 93mm marine knife with SpyderEdged serration and a sheepfoot shaped blade. The Atlantic Salt is a new model that uses a state-of-the-art H1 steel with infused nitrogen to virtually eliminate any possibility of rust... 

Specifically for a rescue/self rescue knife. I can open it with one hand, and with the help of some adrenaline I think I can cut through a boat. It has held up great, but 99% of the time it has been in fresh water.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Openboat said:


> fwiw, I switched from a Gerber clip-lock to this one:
> Spyderco Atlantic Salt, Model C89SBK, a 93mm marine knife with SpyderEdged serration and a sheepfoot shaped blade. The Atlantic Salt is a new model that uses a state-of-the-art H1 steel with infused nitrogen to virtually eliminate any possibility of rust...
> 
> Specifically for a rescue/self rescue knife. I can open it with one hand, and with the help of some adrenaline I think I can cut through a boat. It has held up great, but 99% of the time it has been in fresh water.


I've heard great stuff about this knife as well. Owned a Spyderco before and loved it, but thought I venture to another company just for the fun of it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Openboat said:


> fwiw, I switched from a Gerber clip-lock to this one:
> Spyderco Atlantic Salt, Model C89SBK, a 93mm marine knife with SpyderEdged serration and a sheepfoot shaped blade. The Atlantic Salt is a new model that uses a state-of-the-art H1 steel with infused nitrogen to virtually eliminate any possibility of rust...
> 
> Specifically for a rescue/self rescue knife. I can open it with one hand, and with the help of some adrenaline I think I can cut through a boat. It has held up great, but 99% of the time it has been in fresh water.


Cool... how's Spyderco's warranty compared to Benchmades? Also, how is this thing cutting bunker?


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

The Benchmades look nice, just never came across them.
The Spyderco was from REI so I never looked at the warrantee.
Went with the Spyderco years ago because I wanted a shorter knife that was still useful (never intended to cut bait with it ;o).
The Gerber was so long I could not hide it on my vest and still pull it out if needed. So it was clipped on tight with the hilt pointed down. But I kept getting stuff like my paddle underneath the hilt during a roll, sometimes releasing it and having the sharp pointed blade drop onto my skirt.

SeaSalt, are your little ones old enough for the spring shad run at Fletcher’s? Mine love it now, but a few years ago those shad pulled so hard it scared them and we had to change over to perch fishing. Good times.


----------

